

 “Shopping cart” patent troll tries to save itself, gets pounded by Newegg - coloneltcb
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/09/shopping-cart-patent-troll-tries-to-save-itself-gets-pounded-by-newegg/

======
DamnYuppie
You have to seriously love Cheng from Newegg. That guy has some serious
disdain for patent trolls! I am glad they are taking a stand against them and
fighting the good fight, too many companies do the easy thing and roll over.

------
arjn
So glad to read about this, and I'm impressed with NewEgg not just caving in.
Kudos to them.

